# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  illuminati hakkında

## atoybil

ğLiderin adını verirsem sizi de beni de yaşatmazlarğ 

İlluminati hakkında Türkiye'de ek bir eser yok. Eldeki en somut bilgiler ise araştırmacı yazar Aytunç Altındal'ın kaleminden yazılmış ğGül ve Haç Kardeşliğiğ adlı kitapta toplanmış. Altındal'la buluşup, İlluminati'nin özellikle Türkiye'deki icraatlerini konuştuk. Altındal, yıllar boyu Gül ve Haç'ın Türkiye'de örgütlendiğini isimler vererek anlattı. Hatta şu an bile teşkilatın bir lideri olduğunu söyledi ama onca ısrarımıza rağmen isim vermedi. ğEğer isim yazarsanız ne sizi ne de beni yaşatmazlarğ diyen Altındal'dan, teşkilatın şu anki liderinin sadece ünlü bir hukukçu olduğunu öğrenebildik. 

Altındal, İstanbul'daki Gül ve Haç temsilciliğinin yıllar boyu Teşvikiye'yi merkez tuttuklarını ve semtteki birçok binada İlluminati'yle direkt bağlantılı olan Gül ve Haç Teşkilatı'nın izleri olduğunu da anlattı. Bu izlerden örnekler istedik. Cadde üzerindeki İzmir Apartmanı'nı gösterdi bize. Binanın girişindeki gül işaretlerini ve üstteki iki katın mimarisine dikkat etmemizi istedi. Binanın en üst iki katı gerçekten de bir mabed gibi inşa edilmiş. ğu bina, Gül ve Haç'ın 1912'ye kadar merkeziydiğ diyen ünlü yazar, hemen bu apartmanın karşısında, yine gül kabartmalarıyla dolu liseyi gösterdi: ğEskiden burası Gül ve Haç lideri Kont Bernardini'nin Konağıydı...ğ 

İlluminati ile Gül ve Haç teşkilatı yüzyıllardır iç içe geçmiş. Peki son 100 yıl içinde Türkiye'deki Gül ve Haç şovalyeleri kimler? Altındal başladı sıralamaya: 

1861'de Hali Paşa, 1909ğ15'te Aziz Ahmet Paşa, 1928ğ31'de Yargıtay Başkanı Fuat Hulusi Demirelli, 1945-55'te Doktor Mim Kemal üke, 1955-67'de Prof. Hazım Atıf Kuyucak, onun isteği ile şovalye olan DP milletvekili Ekrem Tok, 1975-84'te Prof.Mukbil Gökdoğan, 1984-95'te Prof. Sahir Erman, 1966-67'de Doktor Enver Necdet Egeran, İçişleri eski Bakanı Tevfik Rüştü Aras, Ankara eski Valisi Nevzat Tandoğan, İstanbul eski Valisi Ord.Prof.Dr. Fahrettin Kerim Gökay, Meclis Başkanı Kazım üzalp, Eski Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar, üzbekler Tekkesi şeyhi Ataullah Efendi, Amiral Mehmet Ali Paşa, yazar Servet Yesari, Başbakan Hasan Saka, Devlet şurası eski Başkanı Mustafa Reşit Mimaroğlu... 

ğBunların tamamı 33 derece Masondu. Kimi Kadoş şovalyesi, kimi Tunç-Yılan şovalyesi, kimiyse Gül ve Haç şovalyesi unvanını taşıyordu. Ama Türkiye bu kişilerin gerçek kimliklerini hiçbir zaman bilemedi.ğTeşvikiye'deki İzmir Apartmanı'nın en üst iki katı, Gül ve Haç teşkilatının Türkiye'deki merkeziymiş. Bina, duvarlarındaki gül kabartmalarıyla da dikkat çekiyor. 

Aytunç Altındal'ın 18-24 Ekim 2005 Tarihli Haftalık Dergisi

----------

